# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Where to buy masonite joining strip

## Pitch

Hi, 
I am looking for a supplier of new or second hand masonite metal joining strip. I am trying to cover in an old door frame and need to match this strip...see attachment. 
Thanks

----------


## zymurgy

> Hi, 
> I am looking for a supplier of new or second hand masonite metal joining strip. I am trying to cover in an old door frame and need to match this strip...see attachment. 
> Thanks

  Maybe Capral Capral Ltd - Capral

----------

